# best tires



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody know if these tires are any good? If so, what's good and bad about them?

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=255&pc=38395&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Anybody know if these tires are any good? If so, what's good and bad about them?
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=255&pc=38395&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45


I've read good things about this one.....Plus it'll handle the higher speeds if you decide to eliminate the speed limiter.

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=245&pc=38075&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45

Yes, it's a little more expensive than the one you're looking at.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

the first tire posted by holden is for a sport compact car, although it can be used on any vehicle. The second tire posted by mean goat, is more recognized in the sports car field as one of the better tires on the market today.

See, before getting tires, you need to know a few things. How will the tire be used, how much rain do you get, how hard do you drive, are you a racer or a corner carver? Thats why I like doing research at TireRack. They have a scoring system for each tire and you can base your decision on how the tire scored.

OR, you could just ask me since I love doing research.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

sweet, thanks. Yeah, i like those second tires. They came on the 'Vettes from the factory, I know that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

if its good enough for the vette, its good enough for the gto.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I haven't had experience with those, BUT I do know for a fact that my BFGoodrich KDW2's are awesome for handling, and great in wet conditions! (Although they may look like an all terrain tire by the picture on that site, they are Z rated, and are night and day in comparison to the stock 17s.)
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/findTireDetail.do?cs=225&pc=38499&rd=18&ar=45


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

wow, those are cool


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> I've read good things about this one.....Plus it'll handle the higher speeds if you decide to eliminate the speed limiter.
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=245&pc=38075&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45
> 
> Yes, it's a little more expensive than the one you're looking at.



Aren't those unidirectional?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I used these: http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/findTireDetail.do?sw=false&cs=245&pc=34417&rd=19&ar=35 the grand daddy of em all. And yes, ALOT more expensive but OH BOY are they AMAZING!!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I just put a set of the new Goodyear F1 G3 D3. Best tire I've ever owned..........don't think they would work in the snow but I don't really care.........

JET


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Aren't those unidirectional?


Yes, they are unidirectional.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*A Bad Experience With BFG g-Force T/A KDWs*

To "muddy the water" a little, scroll down to the post by HYPR.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52554

Sounds like wet traction with these tires might leave a little to be desired.....But that's just one person's experience.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Mean Goat said:


> I've read good things about this one.....Plus it'll handle the higher speeds if you decide to eliminate the speed limiter.
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=245&pc=38075&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45
> 
> Yes, it's a little more expensive than the one you're looking at.


I'm running these tires on my GTO right now. They're very good tires, at least in dry situations. We haven't had enough rain for me to test them in the wet yet.


----------



## hawaiigto (Dec 23, 2005)

The stock tires are way too soft for the weight and the power of the GTO. Mine were trashed after 18,000 miles. The best bang for your buck is Fuzion ZRI. I got my set installed for about $580. Work great on wet/dry roads.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

hawaiigto said:


> The stock tires are way too soft for the weight and the power of the GTO. Mine were trashed after 18,000 miles. The best bang for your buck is Fuzion ZRI. I got my set installed for about $580. Work great on wet/dry roads.


Stock tires way to soft? Are you kidding me? Can I assume you got BF Goodrich T/A Radials on your Goat as I did mine? They are a 400 treadwear, that is certainly not a soft tire. They are way too hard and I can not get them to stick to the road. Frankly, the tires suck. I'm working on burning them off so I can put some real tires on the car.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

HoldenGTO said:


> sweet, thanks. Yeah, i like those second tires. They came on the 'Vettes from the factory, I know that.


The Corvette does not come with BF Goodrich, they come with Goodyear Eagle F1 Supercar or Goodyear Eagle F1 depending on the model. The new ones are all the extended mobility version which I'm not a big fan of because of the weight. 

I agree with the posters above that ask how you intend to use them, or what you are looking for. Tires are a compromise between dry grip, wet grip and longevity. What is most important to you? A quick test is to start to learn the Treadwear (or UTQG) rating. 

The track tires I use are in the 20-40 range. Intermediate track tires are in the 60-120 range. Most maximum performance dry tires are in the low 200s. For example the C5 Z06 Goodyear Eagle F1 Supercars have a UTQG of 220. 

The BFG g-Force TA KDWs have a 300. The first link to the g-Force Sports shows they are a 340, or even harder. BFGs most high performance tire, the g-Force KD has a UTQG of 200, about the same as the stock Z06 tires. 

If you want dry grip, go for a lower number, but keep in mind you will be sacrificing wear. Personally I think 18k miles out of a tire like this is great. I wore out my front Z06 tires in 3k...  

If you want a compromise tire, something like the BFG KDWs might be a good choice, though there are lots of tires in that same class:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/types/uhp.jsp

:cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is my tire:

http://www.falkentire.com/615micro.htm

probably the only tire I will ever run for now on..... I love these things.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Stock tires way to soft? Are you kidding me? Can I assume you got BF Goodrich T/A Radials on your Goat as I did mine? They are a 400 treadwear, that is certainly not a soft tire.


The thing with those treadwear indicators is that they vary from manufacturer to manufacturer -- so one company's 400 is another's 320. That said, I got rid of the factory tires as quickly as possible. What's interesting is that in the 2004 GTO brochure -- the cutaway drawings of the car all have Goodyears on them -- but the car wound up with the BFGs upon launch. No doubt a cost saving measure...


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

What is a good wheel/tire matchup if some one wanted to get an extra set of rear wheels just to use at the drag strip? After my first experience there I realized that no matter how you work the A4 on these stock things, you will be spinning each time it decides to shift! I can launch without spin but after that it is just too much power for the rubber to handle.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

My M/T ET Drag Radials had a treadwear rating of a -0- :lol:


----------

